# A Tipping idea for UBER



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Adjust the terms of agreement for current & future pax to “force a tip”:

-A trip that results in less that $9.99 for the driver will automatically result in a $1 charge to the customer.
-A trip of $10 and above will result in a 20% gratuity added to the fare.
-the drivers will keep 100% of the above noted “tips” (UBER will not take out a percentage)
-for both options, the pax will have the ability to increase the tip from the default noted.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

That is not a tip but a service fee, I have no problem with it but that is by no means a tip.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is not a tip but a service fee, I have no problem with it but that is by no means a tip.


Call it what you want, it translates into $$'s for me.


----------

